
The AngelList 2011 Yearbook - noelsequeira
http://angel.co/2011
======
hornbaker
Anyone else surprised by how low the numbers are? Only 500 startups and 2,500
investors joined last year?

2011 was the breakout growth year for AngelList according to their Alexa
graph[1]. And Angel.co has 740K pages indexed by Google, of which about 356K
of which appear to be investor profiles, 159K appear to be company profiles,
and the remaining 225K could be assumed to be entrepreneur profiles. Perhaps
there's another large subset of indexed pages I'm missing?

I'd love to know the actual total counts of startups, angels, and
entrepreneurs if anyone is privy.

[1] <http://i.imgur.com/lsMCY.png>

~~~
shiftb
It looks like that's 500 Startups WITH 10+ intros. # of intros is probably a
good indicator of whether or not they got funded.

I would read that as 500 startups that got funded. I imagine there are WAY
more startups that signed up.

~~~
rfairfax
Startup data trends (which gets its data via AngelList's API) shows 18799
startups in total when you search on location "Earth"
<http://startupdatatrends.com/?tags=1643>

It's reasonable to think that most of these startups created AngelList
accounts in 2011 (given hornbaker's Alexa graph).

------
dzohrob
Hint: click the "Shuffle" icon in the upper-right. It's addictive.

